# Excision of sinus tract???



## alouie (Feb 24, 2016)

After the anesthesia was established, we then cut in an elliptical fashion incised out the entire old incision as well as the sinus tract down to the fascia and detached the umbilicus off the fascia. we removed any visible sutures, there was bleeding which as then cauterized. we then irrigated multiple times ans the mesh was not easily visible and there was no evidence of any pus otherwise. Therefore rather than potential damage to the fascia as well as make the would complicated, we then made sure it was clean.  we then reattached the umbilicus down to the fascia using #0 Vicryl and then closed the dermis with #3-0 Vicryl in interrupted fashion and closed the skin the staples. The patient tolerated the procedure well.

Please help me Is this consider Repair umbilical hernia CPT 49585? OR exploratory laparotomy CPT code 49000? I tried to talk to the Surgeon that what he gave me the code to bill. But i dont feel right?

Thanks
Ada


----------

